# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update64[samsung J327T free unlock,LG APPLOCKED Unlock via credits[28-03-18]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 64 release date 28-03-2018*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0056 released.*  *What's New:* *Added:*  *Samsung QCOM code read support for model SM-J250F via ask to code.**SAMSUNG Exynos APPLOCKED J327T Unlocking any version unlock via server for FREE..* *beta* *Note:Need to tick on use server & TMobile Unlock option.* *SAMSUNG Exynos older models via Tmobile Unlock need RA or older modem* *NO ROOT**beta* *Note:Need to tick on use server & TMobile Unlock option.This will charge 2 credits.*    *LG QCOM APPLOCKED Phone unlock via credits* *Need ROOT**beta Note:If  you have any issue on unlocking LG APPLOCKED, please make your own  thread with log credits will be refunded only with full log.This will  charge 10 credits.*      *Improvements:* *Exynos unlock over diag for* *SS305**SS308**SS315*  *new models still need RA or older firmware.*  *Comport selection method.**Ask/read write crash some time on write rpl.**Exynos unlock for ask read will verify full security before make ask.**Exynos unlock over diag cert read for STL old model.**Comport scan method.**Sprint unlock, may help on J327P U3 temp unlock. Make sure diag port is selected.**Sprint unlock with root show spc.**qcom code read.*   *GCPROUPDTOOL V1.0.0.25 Released.* *What's New:* *Added* *option to check replacement card or empty card.*      *Improvements:* *server connection.**checking of card which have issue on update last time.*    *Strongly recommend* *to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon.*   *NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE.. ALL GCPro updates are free.
NO ACTIVATION..
NO BUG LIKE OTHERS.. 
AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP.*   *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT.*   *Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software*.   *Check credits reseller at *** GcPro APP Unlock Credits Resellers List *** or buy directly from GCPROKEY*   *For indian users can buy credits or ASK TO RPL or ASK TO CODE via الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

